# Towing Service



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Any recommendations stayaways for towing serivces.. Seatow, Boats US and the such, opinions encounters, advise please.

Thanks 

Bottomrig


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

You will here pros and cons on both Tow Boatus and Sea tow... I have had
Tow BoatsUS for about 11 years now and have only needed the once, which
was a very pleasant experience, so I have no complaints.. You can find some
other opinions on the Tidal Fish.Com site..

Capt.Skid


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Check your insurance...*

I went with USAA (who subcontracts Progressive)...and for 30-40 bucks I got tow coverage (350 dollars per incident)...


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and get Sea Tow (or somthing like it) the towing that is covered in your insurance plan ($350) per incident will cover about from the first island to little creek. but the $130 a year from sea tow I have used it once and it would have been $613 from middleground shoals. The owner of the charterboat that I run (our smaller boat) had to be towed from outside the tower and all he had to do is sign the dotted line rather than pay the amount (there were 4 didgets in the doller space) Trust me it's worth it. 

Capt. Mike Beane
Blue Dragon Charters


----------



## lv2bass (Feb 10, 2009)

I am told Boatus was very good to my buddies son. Towed two times in one year and still renewed him. 
Also any comments on insurance coverage.. I got Progressive to quote and they gave me $342 for $25,000 coverage. That sounded pretty good to me. All State has yet to reply. Anybody else got something good. I need to cover a boat by Wednesday of this week coming.


----------

